# Any natural remedies for OCD (desperate)



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

???????


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Fluke said:


> ???????


Try inositol it has helped me out tons. It is used quite often in the ocd community.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

I swear to Pagan Gods: DRINK SOME WATER


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

opie37060 said:


> Try inositol it has helped me out tons. It is used quite often in the ocd community.


Cheers matey I'm desperate so will try it.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

exposure therapy is natural.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> exposure therapy is natural.


Why give a negative mark for this VERY GOOD SUGGESTION?
CBT can be very effective for OCD. It depends on what type you're dealing with. No medication. CBT can be one way to try, with contamination fears, possibly with checking. Other types of OCD such has scrupulosity don't seem to respond as well. It also depends upon the severity and chronicity of the OCD. CBT, DBT can be a start to help coping with all mental illness.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

Fluke, what are your compulsions/rituals? Sorry if I forgot what else you've tried.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

opie37060 said:


> Try inositol it has helped me out tons. It is used quite often in the ocd community.


Thanks mate, and is there an OCD community? lol


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Dreamer* Has Hope For All said:


> Fluke, what are your compulsions/rituals? Sorry if I forgot what else you've tried.


Mainly I am self concious, so if i go out with friends or meet someone and want to make a good impression, if i dont, it will go around my head for about a week. Also classic symptoms such as leaving work and check about 4 times before i leave that i have locked the building up. And then 2 hours later I'll wonder if I actually locked it up. Sounds silly, but is this OCD? It is getting me down now to be honest.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Fluke said:


> Mainly I am self concious, so if i go out with friends or meet someone and want to make a good impression, if i dont, it will go around my head for about a week. Also classic symptoms such as leaving work and check about 4 times before i leave that i have locked the building up. And then 2 hours later I'll wonder if I actually locked it up. Sounds silly, but is this OCD? It is getting me down now to be honest.


Hmmm. Here we go with symptoms on a spectrum. I also have a life long friend with OCD, and I have a friend who has a co-worker with very serious OCD.

1. I would say self-consciousness (I'm packed with that myself even though I have performed, acted, played piano, danced, sing) ... I am always berating myself, feel I am a failure. That is not a specific symptom of OCD. It is part of anxiety, social anxiety, or simply poor self esteem as I see it.

2. Things going around in your head ... I have the same thing. Obsessing over things, is not OCD which is a disorder of anxiety leading to compulsions to relieve the anxiety. A lot of things could cause your obsessing.

3. Checking is of course a specific OCD type. Thing is I could say I do this too. If you are generally anxious, and for me that means being ditzy and forgetful, that again doesn't mean you have OCD.

One thing that has helped me with all of these symptoms in myself is Dialectical Behavioral Therapy or Mindfulness. That is re: checking. You can try practicing this. (And it takes time.) Take your time when you lock a door for example. Don't let yourself be in a position where you are rushing.

Be very conscious of the key, the key in the lock, locking the door. Tell yourself, "I am locking the door now." Focus on nothing else. Then put the key away. Try to open the door. Do this VERY slowly and methodically. When you KNOW the door is locked. Say, "The door is locked."

If you are unable to do this on your own, or still leave and have anxiety and come back. Or worse, if after you have done all of that, you still don't believe the door is locked. Yes you could have a problem.

I will tell you though. Those individuals with true severe OCD, and I mean Obsessive Compulsive Disorder, are so compelled to alleviate anxiety with certain activities, they get nothing else done. And I mean nothing else. One friend would get intrusive, blasphemous religious thoughts she could never tell me about. She was compelled to pray -- 100 times in a row. To cross herself 50 times. She could NOT STOP. This hindered her so much she nearly lost her job. In her case, a particular SSRI, CBT, and talk therapy helped her immensely and she was able to MARRY (she would ruin relationships out of no fault of her own), and have two kids. She is VERY happy now. Interesting is in her family, her mother has severe anxiety, and she is one of three sisters. Two of the sisters have OCD (severe) -- her sister is perfectionistic to a wild extreme, but better. The other sister has no anxiety or OCD or any discernable emotional problems.

Hope this helps. Each person is different. Severity. How long you've had this. How much it interferes with your life. Some people with severe OCD cannot work, go to school or have relationships.

Also, nothing comes in a vacuum. As a child I had many OC tendencies. I had to be perfect. I had to have my room arranged a certain way at night before going to sleep. I couldn't make a mistake on the rough draft of a paper for school; if I did, I had to throw the paper out and start all over. That hurt my schoolwork, say ages 8-10. As an adult, I have been able to say, "Just cross out the word, it doesn't need to be perfect." I can then get past it. I have never been diagnosed as OCD. But also I had a weird time in my life where I "forgot how to swallow." In college. I couldn't eat and lost 10 pounds. Then one day, I remembered to swallow. A psychiatrist told me, it was somewhat being obsessed with my body, so much that I was overthinking swallowing.

Again, I have Clinical Depression, a lot of Anxiety, and chronic DP/DR ... all of these things started really as far back as I can recall.


----------



## Maximus72 (Jul 9, 2012)

Steer clear of or restrict caffeine. Coffee, tea, some soft drinks, and chocolate consist of caffeine. Caffeine could make demanding circumstances seem more extreme. If you drink lots of caffeine, lessen the amount progressively.


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

I have ocd too an I really dont like it lol, it makes me so tired







I think ive had it since I was little girl but I'm hoping that I won't forever, I'm sure people can get better from it an i hope i will too







x


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

Try reading this book: Brain Lock, Free yourself from Obsessive Compulsive behavior by Jefferey Schwartz. It describes a 4 step plan self help plan.

My friend was dx with OCD when he was 10. I found this to be an interesting read. I can't say that it helped my son; he was too young and he had severe issues, but it might help you.


----------

